# ATC 250R - Goo Deal?



## Bigred86 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey found this on the mighty craigslist. Its been listed over a month ago, guy wants 700$. Does not run will need top end work. I was thinking more in the 400$ range but you guys tell me. This is all the info i have...

"Great project needs top 10 and a few other little doodads. It needs a top-end piston rings and possible bore"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IF you could get it for $400 it might be a good deal. It shouldn't be too expensive to rebuild those old 2-strokes.


----------



## Bigred86 (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought a solid 250ES for 450 and it ran and still runs. Ive always wanted a 250R but not bad enough for another overpriced project. Thought id see what you guys thought.


----------

